# Looking for a new player or two!



## Kaltos (Feb 27, 2008)

Greetings,

I run two seperate campaigns that each play twice a month in the north San Diego county area. I am looking for a gamer or two for each game.

I run a Mage the Awakening game and an Iron Kingdoms 3.5 dungeons and dragons game. We run on Sundays from noon to roughly 6 or 7ish.

We play at my house, there are no kids. Game knowledge is not a must but a strong commitment to roleplaying and the story are a high priority.

We have a mix of people aging from 21 into their 60's with several ladies as well. Couples are warmly welcomed as we have several married couples.

If you are interested please post here or email me at Arcaine33@Cox.net for more information.

Thanks,

Kaltos


----------

